# Kojima's next game



## Cayal (May 14, 2009)

This scan was put out with the announcement on the 18th

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v732/R9_SA/227.jpg

I read someone saying they see a snake in the clouds...I don't see anything really except maybe a chin in the centrefold on the right.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 14, 2009)

Apparently, according to the new insider at Sony/Microsoft a guy called Game Fork on Twitter, Kojima's Metal Gear Solid 4 is going to be announced for the Xbox360 at this years E3. About time, I say! It will, however, mean that the only real exclusive the PS3 has left is Killzone. And that hasn't done exactly great sales wise.

I loved MGS on the ps1+2 and miss it now I've got my xbox360. (I had to sell my ps2 to pay for it!)

Remember, the last time Kojima tried enticing us all with his latest outing, it turned out to be a cacky iphone MGS!

According to GamespotUK, there are two low lying buildings on the right and two figures just visible near the middle of the page on the left. Now they've pointed them out I can see them. But they think it could well be a MGS spin off with Raiden in it.
Or it could possibly be the next Zone of the Enders. They promised a follow on, but after the failure that was '2nd Runner', I think they decided to give it a miss for the time being.


----------



## Lenny (May 14, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Apparently, according to the new insider at Sony/Microsoft a guy called Game Fork on Twitter, Kojima's Metal Gear Solid 4 is going to be announced for the Xbox360 at this years E3.



O rly?







^ is one of my favourite pictures of modern times. 



> About time, I say! It will, however, mean that the only real exclusive the PS3 has left is Killzone. And that hasn't done exactly great sales wise.



1.53 million as of the 8th, and in the Japanese market I think it hit second in the charts - this is in a country that avoids FPS games as if they were cancerous sores.

Oh, and: LBP, Motorstorm, Resistance, Uncharted, Heavy Rain, to name just five (three of which have sequels which are in the works or on the market already).

---

I'll be interested to read the announcement, but I'm not interested enough to go searching for it - as has been mentioned, the last announcement had the hype train a-rolling, and turned out to be a portable game (which, if my mind serves me well, everyone was claiming to be MGS4 on the 360 - is it just me, or have Xbox 360 owners been taking every oppurtunity to scream for a port since it was originally announced as a PS3 exclusive?).


----------



## Connavar (May 14, 2009)

I hope its a new MG game and without Raiden.

The gameplay,story,characters of MG universe is too good to end this early.

Just create a new cool Clint Eastwood like hero like Snake was.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 14, 2009)

Great, we get fanboys here as well? Christ there's no escaping them. You can scoff all you like, Lenny, I have an Xbox360 because it suits my gaming needs, not because its better than ps3, so lets not start the whole PS3 is better/worse than 360.
I'd like to see an MGS game on the 360, just as much as I'd like to see you benefit from a Gears or Halo port to ps3. Yes, yes, I know they won't happen for obvious reasons, but it would be nice.
And as for the 'franchises' you mentioned, erm, LBP? Big flop so I heard. Shame as it looked like an awesome game.

By the way, didn't like the reference to cancerous sores. Keep comments like that to yourself from now on, please.


----------



## Lenny (May 14, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Great, we get fanboys here as well? Christ there's no escaping them. You can scoff all you like, Lenny, I have an Xbox360 because it suits my gaming needs, not because its better than ps3, so lets not start the whole PS3 is better/worse than 360.



Fanboy? Moi? 

I'm sick and tired of hearing 360 owners harping on and on about MGS4 being ported to the 360 - it ain't gonna happen. Kojima has stated, in countless interviews over three or four years, that it was a technical feat possible _only_ on the PS3, and that it was, and will be, a PS3 exclusive. If anyone claims that MGS4 is being ported, regardless of who they are, I answer the stupid comment with one of my own.



> I'd like to see an MGS game on the 360, just as much as I'd like to see you benefit from a Gears or Halo port to ps3. Yes, yes, I know they won't happen for obvious reasons, but it would be nice.



On the contrary! Halo is one of the worst franchises I've ever played (I've played various bits from all three games), and Gears comes in a close second.

I honestly cannot think of a 360 game that I would like to see ported to the PS3 - a reason I bought the black behemoth. "It suits my gaming needs".



> And as for the 'franchises' you mentioned, erm, LBP? Big flop so I heard. Shame as it looked like an awesome game.



For a flop, it's doing well with around 1.5 million sales, and a truckload of awards. It received high review scores across the board, and has met so much critical acclaim that it can barely move.



> By the way, didn't like the reference to cancerous sores. Keep comments like that to yourself from now on, please.



Apologies. In two years no-one else has taken offence. In all sincerity, would you like to recommend a few phrases to the same effect that I can use instead?

---

And if anyone is still reading:

KOJIMA PRODUCTION "NEXT"


----------



## Cayal (May 15, 2009)

Actually LBP has hit 2 million.

Regardless it's not Metal Gear 4 to 360 and that guy on Twitter is a twit (lol @ insider for Microsoft and Sony riiiight).

First of all, they wouldn't announce it on a random day when E3 is not too long away and it would be huge news.
Second Kojima is done with Metal Gear 4 and is working on a new project (apparently).
Third Kojima said it is staying exclusive.

As for PS3 franchises?

Motorstorm, LBP, Killzone, Ratchet and Clank, Uncharted, Infamous, Warhawk, Resistance, Jax and Daxter, Wipeout, Gran Turismo ALL say hello

Oh and i forgot God of War.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

I merely stated what I'd heard as regard the MGS port. 

According to VGChartz.com:
Compare Games | VG Chartz.com - Video Game Sales Charts, News, Reviews, Cheats, Forums - Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, Wii, PS3, Xbox360, DS, PSP, PC

Including Motorstorm:
Compare Games | VG Chartz.com - Video Game Sales Charts, News, Reviews, Cheats, Forums - Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, Wii, PS3, Xbox360, DS, PSP, PC

I'm not saying any one console is better than another, but these sales figures speak for themselves, really. I didnt include Killzone as its not been out long. And it couldn't find Little Big Planet for some reason, but your own figures say 2 million, which is 7 million shy of Halo 3.

I didnt personally like Halo 3 and Gears2 was a little same old. But that doesnt mean that, apart from you two, there are millions more people who like Halo 3 than some of the games you mentioned, and I'm guessing there are plenty of PS3 players that would love Gears and Halo.
Just because you don't like them certainly doesn't mean that millions of others won't.

Back onto Kojima's next game........I know that he's said mgs4 is over, so I'd say it will be a spin off. But Cayal is right, they wouldn't announce anything too big with E3 weeks away. 

Sony really need to wow E3 this year, APPARENTLY- E3 is just what the industry needs - Analyst - News at GameSpot


----------



## Cayal (May 15, 2009)

LBP has very little to do with Halo 3 so I do not get the comparison? 

VGChartz are AT BEST a poor guesstimate and have no real factual basis but if you want to use it for LBP - 2.22 million (LittleBigPlanet (PS3) | VG Chartz.com - Video Game Sales Charts, News, Reviews, Cheats, Forums - Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, Wii, PS3, Xbox360, DS, PSP, PC)


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

I agree that the two games aren't the same type of game, and are not great comparisons, but they are both their respective consoles exclusive games and so for the purpose of this conversation, they are the perfect games to use. The data may well be a slight guestimate, but I doubt very much they're that far out. The sales figures show that there are slightly more people interested in Halo 3 than there are in LBP. 

Considering Sony billed LBP as the next best thing, and it sold 2.2 million units, and Microsoft said the same about Halo 3 and it sold in the guesstimated region of lets say 6 to 9 million units. Even MGS4 only has around 4 million sold units.

Also, the guy on twitter seems, at the moment at least, to be genuine. He has allot more information than the rumours I stated here. 
360 MGS4, next GTAIV DLC topping Microsoft's E3 lineup? - GameSpot Rumor Control

There is other speculation on other news sites that the new game may well be a multi platform game loosely based on the mgs franchise. Which won't please you fanboys I bet. If it is, then cue the insults that the whole thing will be a mess because most ps3 owners are convinced their machine has more power than the 360. My brother and I ran my 360 and his ps3 with GRID and GTA4 on the same tv, and found no difference whatsoever. Apart from the abysmal amount of noise coming from the 360 that is. 
What I do agree with, however, is that the ps3 is built differently to the 360, and what worked to impressive heights on it may well not translate to the 360, as it uses different technology.
Thats why Kojima stated that it wouldn't be ported. What he may well do is re-do the game for the 360, using it's own unique strengths to show off his unique talent for story telling.
After all, if a 360 can handle a cut scene laden FF game, then surely an MGS shouldn't be that much of a problem?

As for Lenny's comment about Halo being the worst franchise he's ever played, whilst I didn't think that much of it, you'll find 'around' 6 to 9 million people may well disagree.


----------



## Cayal (May 15, 2009)

If you want to use Halo 3 as a benchmark then every exclusive on both the 360 and PS3 out there is a flop.

PS3 games usually are not massive sellers on day 1.

As for the Twitter guy, aside from rehashing old rumours he doesn't really have much. Sounds like another version of Surfer Girl.

Kojima is not going to rebuild a year old game from bottom up. He's moving on, 360 fanboys should do the same.
Konami don't need the money and the game probably isn't going to sell that well. The 360 is dead in Japan and struggles in Europe. Anyone serious enough for MGS4 has got it already.

A cutscene from FF is completely irrelevant to a Metal Gear game. Metal Gear Solid 4 was almost to big for a dual-layer blu-ray and it is unknown how many DVDs FF13 is going to be on for the 360.
Metal Gear's engine was built, ground up for the PS3.
FFXIII engine is a multi-platform engine.

As for the GTAIV and GRID comparisons. It's still irrelevant, these games are built on one console and ported over to the other, they are not optimised to either console and that is why they pretty much look the same.

And do you want to stop calling people here fanboys? You cried about cancerous sore, don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 15, 2009)

Cayal said:


> And do you want to stop calling people here fanboys? You cried about cancerous sore, don't be a hypocrite.



'Cried'? How dare you compare me calling you all fanboys with a misjudged offensive comment? I doubt very much you would say the same were it you that had suffered cancerous sores. Because believe me, they are nothing to joke about. Lenny saw the error and apologized. Fine by me.

You are of the opinion that the ps3 is better than the 360, and take every opportunity to put the console down. Therefore you are a fanboy. It is a slang term used in jest, and anyone that finds it offensive is immature and a fanboy to the core.


----------



## Urlik (May 15, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> You are of the opinion that the ps3 is better than the 360, and take every opportunity to put the console down. Therefore you are a fanboy. It is a slang term used in jest, and anyone that finds it offensive is immature and a fanboy to the core.


 
forget about exclusive games and price for a second and look at the console itself.

the PS3 is a better console.
the 360 doesn't have a high capacity disk for games and is limited to standard dual layer DVDs (capacity 9GB tops)
the ps3 can use dual layer blu ray for games (capacity 50GB)

processor and GFX are roughly the same but, although few if any games utilise it yet, the PS3 can output 1080p while the 360 is limited to 1080i

oh yes, and the PS3 is quiet. 
like really quiet.

and the PS3 doesn't scratch disks.

it's the same as cars, if you can afford a Bugatti you get a Bugatti not Nissan, unless you really want a Nissan.

now getting back to the games.
have you played Resistance: Fall of Man or Uncharted: Drake's Fortune?
have you tried Motorstorm?
everyone I know that has/had a 360 loves playing them.

if you want to call me a fanboy, post something about why the 360 is better (and don't just go by units sold as that means the PS2 is still better than the 360) or your argument boils down to fanboyism as well


----------



## Connavar (May 15, 2009)

Guys lets talk about the rumors,imagine what Kojima next game will be instead of another xbox vs Playstation thing....


Personally i hope he uses MG and everything he has learned to create a new series in the same universe and if not just make another typical Kojima game.


----------



## Cayal (May 16, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> 'Cried'? How dare you compare me calling you all fanboys with a misjudged offensive comment? I doubt very much you would say the same were it you that had suffered cancerous sores. Because believe me, they are nothing to joke about. Lenny saw the error and apologized. Fine by me.
> 
> You are of the opinion that the ps3 is better than the 360, and take every opportunity to put the console down. Therefore you are a fanboy. It is a slang term used in jest, and anyone that finds it offensive is immature and a fanboy to the core.



I'm sorry Mr arrogant where did I ever state the PS3 was better then the 360? I haven't said one word against the 360, I am merely correctly your clearly ill-informed points.

And if we are using your logic of baseless accusations all you've done is put down the PS3 while loving the superiority of the sales of Halo 3. Therefore you are a fanboy.

Get off your throne.


------------------------

Back on topic

*Game Of Honor: Kojima Productions Response To MGS4 Rumors

*


> So we contacted our friends at Kojima Productions on this matter and there reaction toward it.
> 
> *Kojima Productions*_ "*unfortunately we are still not working on a 360 version of MGS4. How ever, Were revealing something"*_


_*


*_Let it die


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

Right, your opinions on this subject are getting silly, Caval. And this is getting out of control. I have never put the PS3 down here, in fact, I've stated the complete opposite all along. Several time I mentioned that this is not about whether the PS3 or 360 is batter. Christ, will you READ the posts properly, please? 
If I could afford a PS3 as well, I'd love one. Look again and you will see that I didn't like Halo 3. My points are not ill-informed, as I've used links to all the places I got my information. And whilst they may not be 100% accurate, they are where alot of people get their information, and it give an impression, if nothing else. 
I'm on no throne, and I fail to see how I'm arrogant. Cancer is a serious subject, and something that I've personally overcome, so I take great offense to anyone who fails to realise the seriousness of the subject.

Urlik, I personally I agree that the ps3 is a slightly better machine hardware wise, but the infinitely better online component and it has the games I liked when I bought it were what drew me to it. The 360 has serious flaws like the hideous noise it makes, I've had one red ring incident (which Microsoft managed to fix in one week, I might add) and the pitiful 20gb hard drive space, of which I only ever had 12gb to use to start with.
The price of the PS3 is what puts me off, and the fact that most of the games I want to play are on the 360. Plus, as I said, the online element is far better, in my experience, at least. I'm no fanboy, as I realise that the PS3 has its owm merits and qualities. It's just not for me. Obviously the latest sales figures show that more people are buying a PS3 than 360 these days. If it comes down in price any time soon, then I would definately consider it, if only for MGS.

I'm a casual gamer, who likes the odd deeper game to get stuck into, and I play online alot so the 360 is the one for me. 

Happy now?

I was merely saying above what I'd heard on other sites. I would love to see an MGS4 on the 360, but wether it will happen is another story. I realise its almost impossible, but surely someone like Kojima would see that as a challenge?

As for the amount of disks problem, I personally have no poroblems in having several disks. No one ever had a problem with it on the ps2. No one that I heard of anyway.

I hope it is a multi platfrom game based on MGS, as I'd love one on the 360. If not, then I hope Kojima thinks of something new to excite everyone with.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 16, 2009)

Looking at the teaser art of the field and clouds etc only one game comes to mind...

Kojima's next game is.....


Duck Hunt the next generation.


----------



## Cayal (May 16, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Right, your opinions on this subject are getting silly, Caval.



It's Cayal actually.



> I have never put the PS3 down here, in fact, I've stated the complete opposite all along. Several time I mentioned that this is not about whether the PS3 or 360 is batter. Christ, will you READ the posts properly, please?


Aren't you the one who is mentioned game sales and said, and I quote, "It will, however, mean that the only real exclusive the PS3 has left is Killzone."




> Look again and you will see that I didn't like Halo 3.


Where did I say you did?

Regardless you are using it as a benchmark.



> My points are not ill-informed


Yeah, they are.

"LBP flop, or so I head" is ill-informed.

Killzone 2 being the only exclusive Sony has is ill informed.



> as I've used links to all the places I got my information.


You used a twitter site from a guy who is a joke to the video game world and another site that pretty much guesses video game sales. Again, that is not informative.




> I'm on no throne, and I fail to see how I'm arrogant.


Try seeing it from my side then.



> Cancer is a serious subject, and something that I've personally overcome, so I take great offense to anyone who fails to realise the seriousness of the subject.


And annoying people on their high horse are annoying and offensive to the eyes and mind.



> but surely someone like Kojima would see that as a challenge?


Kojima has moved on.


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> I'm on no throne, and I fail to see how I'm arrogant. Cancer is a serious subject, and something that I've personally overcome, so I take great offense to anyone who fails to realise the seriousness of the subject.



Mind if I jump in a reveal that my family has a long history of cancer?

In my opinion, if you can't joke about something close to you, then you've got no sense of humour.

---

Just had a better look at the original scan, which is from the latest Famitsu, and I agree with Cayal about the chin - on the right hand page, above the 2009.

A number of people are claiming that it's Snake (rather than _a_ snake - animal), and I must admit that there is some resemblance. I just hope it's not, for Kojima's sake - he's announced many times that MGS4 is his final Snake game, so to bring him back would be foolishness.

I seem to remember Kojima expressing a wish to work with Western developers a few months back - I wonder if his wish has come true, and that the new game is a collaboration?

Alternatively, it really could be Duck Hunt the next Generation, with Snake as the hunter.


----------



## Cayal (May 16, 2009)

I hope it is completely different to Metal Gear. I want to see what else Kojima has and if he more then a one trick pony.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

I think someone with that amount of imagination and flair with complicated story structures can come up with an idea different to Metal Gear.
Even if it is coming out on a sitting duck of a console.
(And he says I've got no sense of humour...)


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> I think someone with that amount of imagination and flair with complicated story structures can come up with an idea different to Metal Gear.
> Even if it is coming out on a sitting duck of a console.
> (And he says I've got no sense of humour...)




Who are you and what exactly is your purpose here?

--------------------------------------------------------

Back on topic:

I can't imagine Kojima would announce anything only 2 weeks before E3 begins. I would not be surprised if it is an announcement of an announcement. His ego knows no bounds.

Konami also announced their profits for the year and the PS3 raked in the most in terms of software, they have no need to make MGS4 on the 360. They won't make money from it.

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...ion-3-is-the-top-revenue-generator-for-Konami


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 17, 2009)

I'm me, and I'm giving my opinion on something. You don't like it? I don't care.

And they would make money from an MGS4 on the 360. Some 360 owners would buy it just to annoy you guys. I know plenty of people that would love to play it.

And you're right about Kojima's ego, but wouldn't he know that we'd be let down by something like that?


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

> And they would make money from an MGS4 on the 360.


Games that are released after timed exclusivity never sell well.



> Some 360 owners would buy it just to annoy you guys.


Us guys (whoever we are) have played it, why would we care?



> And you're right about Kojima's ego, but wouldn't he know that we'd be let down by something like that?


Kojima is a perfectionist, he felt that the PS3 could satisfy his vision for Metal Gear Solid 4. For whatever reason he didn't think the 360 could. (He apparently wasn't happy with the PS3 version).

He and Konami have said time and time again it is not coming. Microsoft denied that GameFork story.

There is no evidence at all to suggest that MGS4 would ever go to the 360, never has been.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 17, 2009)

YouTube - Insert Disk 2 - MGS4

LOL


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 17, 2009)

Look, I agree that it won't happen, but all I'm saying is I'd like it to, but you seem intent on disagreeing with everything I say, including agreeing with you on the PS3 hardware issues.

I hate that the PS3 can do more due to the fact it's Blu-ray. Sony took a gamble that paid off, Microsoft messed up. If only Gates had done what he did to start Microsoft and ripped an idea off, we'd have Blu-ray too. Then there'd be no problems. But I unfortunately can't afford a PS3, so I can't appreciate what you guy's have. So any rumour that I might get to without shelling out for a PS3 is going to make me happy. Is there really anything wrong with that? I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Cayal (May 18, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Look, I agree that it won't happen, but all I'm saying is I'd like it to, but you seem intent on disagreeing with everything I say, including agreeing with you on the PS3 hardware issues.
> 
> I hate that the PS3 can do more due to the fact it's Blu-ray. Sony took a gamble that paid off, Microsoft messed up. If only Gates had done what he did to start Microsoft and ripped an idea off, we'd have Blu-ray too. Then there'd be no problems. But I unfortunately can't afford a PS3, so I can't appreciate what you guy's have. So any rumour that I might get to without shelling out for a PS3 is going to make me happy. Is there really anything wrong with that? I can dream, can't I?



I honestly don't think Microsoft want Blu-ray, I think they believe the future is in digital downloads and it will happen sooner rather then later.

And it isn't like the 360 doesn't have its fair share of good looking games (Gears, Forza, apparently Alan Wake is meant to look amazing).


----------



## Urlik (May 18, 2009)

nothing wrong with that at all, unless you find having your dreams crushed upsetting 

where MS messed up with the 360 is the DVD drive.
they wanted to put out a cheap console so the HD-DVD was optional and so there was nothing put in to allow the 360 to run a game from the optional HD_DVD drive.

this was short sighted considering that almost the second that games came out on DVD there were games that used all the space on a dual layer disk (GT5 and GTA: SA to name but 2)
unfortunately, MS's shortsightedness may also impact on the USB BluRay drive as that might only be for watching films rather than playing games :\

but if BluRay drives are available for PCs, then game developers may move away from DVDs and switch to BluRay which could leave the 360 out in the cold (although by that time, I expect MS will be thinking about releasing the 720*)



*or whatever their next console ends up being called


----------



## Cayal (May 18, 2009)

Well there is new info

News: Kojima Teaser Site Reveals New Information - Kombo.com

But still a teaser for a teaser.

It could be a 5 or a S, hard to tell.

5 could be Metal Gear Solid 5
S could be Metal Gear Solid 4 - Sub...


- http://www.konami.jp/kojima_pro/next/ - that's the website.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 18, 2009)

Thank you, gentlemen, for being nice.


----------



## Cayal (May 19, 2009)

No worries

------------------------

There is apparently an 'April 2007' flash on the site as well (I can't see it, only appears when the 5 appears) which is when Raiden met Rose.

Also the countdown coincides with either Konami's E3 conference, or Microsoft's. This, of course, depends on which timezone you are in (Microsoft = American timezone, Konami = Japan timezone).


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 19, 2009)

I can't see it either. E3 is in America.....so I'd have thought it would refer to Konami's. Would Konami promote something for Microsoft?
Also, would they tease an announcement that will be 'live' anyway? Seems strange. Unless, of course, it's something big that will be revealed at E3 and continued on the site.
And the Raiden and Rose connection would seem to add to rumours of the Raiden spin off. But that doesn't explain the '5'. Unless it's MGS5 which only features Raiden?


----------



## Cayal (May 19, 2009)

Apparently the poster was used in the movie Grindhouse which came out in....April 2007.

E3 is too far away.


----------



## Urlik (May 19, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but the first time I saw that page I was reminded of S.T.A.L.K.E.R (I know that this is even less likely than MSG4 on the xbox)


----------



## Cayal (May 22, 2009)

KOJIMA PRODUCTION "NEXT"

New countdown, more info


----------



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

MGS 5 @ E3 it is then.

Dissapointing if Kojima is just goning to make another MGS game. Not sure if I can sit through 40 hours on cutscenes and incomprehensible bilge.

If they got rid of the pretentious story parts and just had the superb gameplay it would be a lot better.

Likely to be Raiden fronted game (Raiden meaning thunder and lightning in Japanese) so maybe they drop the Solid part and go back to Metal Gear 5 or Metal Gear Raiden 5.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 22, 2009)

During the lightning, there's a '3' then a '5' then an 'E'. The next time I viewed the site, it was E-3-5. Which made more sense. Boring then. Like Lucien said, nothing more than was already known. Anther MG, most probably with Raiden at the centre. Mystery over and yet again, nothing really that exiting. Never mind.

I suppose I could be wrong though.....


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2009)

I also get a little "e": E-e-3-5.

Speculation from various sources it that it's another PS3 exclusive, too.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

The countdown timer seems to countdown to the release of a PS3/PSP magazine at the end of the month which might suggest an exclusive.


----------



## Cayal (May 22, 2009)

They did build the Metal Gear engine, it would be going to waste.


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2009)

Huzzah! In before Cayal.







Apparently a silhouette of the main character from Kojima's next game. What's clear is that it's not Old Snake.

News: Silhouette of Kojima's Next Game - Kombo.com


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 22, 2009)

Is that Famitsu? I heard there was advertising in a shop window for the new copy of Famitsu stating that there will be an MGS5 announced in it on May 30th. Which could be another exclusive. Well, MGS5 *will* be another exclusive, obviously. But it doesn't say that's what the website is all about. Could be one and the same, could be something else. Guess we'll find out at either E3 or when the timer counts down.


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2009)

Call it a hunch, but my guess is that it's *PSW*, *issue 122*, which will probably be on sale on *June 18th*.


----------



## Cayal (May 23, 2009)

News: Rumor: Kojima Prepping Lords of Shadow - Kombo.com

Lord of Shadows.


----------



## Cayal (May 27, 2009)

Wii @ Everyday: Famitsu 20090529

This has pictures of the Famatsu article, noticabley a picture of Raiden and (in my view) looks like he is half complete.

http://psinsider.e-mpire.com/index.php?categoryid=17&m_articles_articleid=1208
Translation.


----------



## Lenny (May 27, 2009)

Another source, 'cos I wanna.

My first thoughts on seeing the two images (Raiden and a version of Big Boss) is that the next Metal Gear (I'm still adamant that it won't be a 'Solid' game) will follow Raiden as he searched for the corpse of Big Boss.


----------



## Cayal (May 27, 2009)

I figure there is a story between Metal Gear 2 and 4.

Finding Big Boss, saving Sunny, becoming Cyborg etc.

Apparently there are two games coming (PS3 and PSP) but I can't find any clue on where that was mentioned.


----------



## Connavar (May 27, 2009)

I hope its a game that begins directly after MGS3 and its Big Boss and the old guard.  No Raiden stuff.   I like Big Boss almost as the best clone aka Solid Snake.


----------



## Cayal (May 28, 2009)

Some rumor is that it is a Metal Gear remake (which could explain Big Boss and the Raiden image being Grey Fox).

I'd prefer a Raiden story between MGS2 and 4 if I had a choice.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2009)

> I'm sick and tired of hearing 360 owners harping on and on about MGS4 being ported to the 360 - it ain't gonna happen. Kojima has stated, in countless interviews over three or four years, that it was a technical feat possible only on the PS3, and that it was, and will be, a PS3 exclusive. If anyone claims that MGS4 is being ported, regardless of who they are, I answer the stupid comment with one of my own.



Hey, at least I was right. 

---

Metal Gear Rising, featuring Raiden, in development for the 360.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

O.k, so we aint getting MGS4, I kinda knew it wouldn't happen, but at least we're getting something! Can't wait!
I know it won't be as big as MGS4, the 360 couldn't handle it, but it will be great. Just watched the press conference, and Natal looks awesome. I hope Sony come up with something similar! Don't like the look of Milo though. Too realistic and too human. Too scary. I don't wanna interact like that with some random kid. I wanna shout orders to my squad to hold off the Horde while my teammate and I flank the enemy, or tell the love interest in Fable 3 to get lost, just to see what would happen!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2009)

You da man, Tretton!

Tretton confirms Metal Gear Solid Rising for PS3 -- PlayStation Universe

One just hopes now, for the good of all gamers, that the lead platform is the PS3, and it's being ported to the 360. If it's the other way round then everyone gets a shorter game that doesn't live up to its potential (don't kill me, it's true! Games ported from the PS3 to the 360 look and work better on both consoles than games ported from the 360 to the PS3 - it's easier to change the PS3 code in 360 code than the 360 code into PS3 code).


----------



## Noah Phoenix (Jun 3, 2009)

Lenny said:


> One just hopes now, for the good of all gamers, that the lead platform is the PS3, and it's being ported to the 360. If it's the other way round then everyone gets a shorter game that doesn't live up to its potential (don't kill me, it's true! Games ported from the PS3 to the 360 look and work better on both consoles than games ported from the 360 to the PS3 - it's easier to change the PS3 code in 360 code than the 360 code into PS3 code).



I completely agree. The 360 is 'easier' (apparently) to code for, and so it would make sense to do it that way. Strange that they didn't mention it at their E3 though?

I'm not going to comment on the Microsoft/Sony E3, as I don't want to cause trouble again!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a confirmation - you say the 360 is easier to code for (which is true), but you agree with the PS3 being the lead platform and games then being ported to the 360.

I do think it's a bit strange that Kojima/Sony didn't say anything about it during the press conference.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I really like Tretton. He's got a certain cynical charm that belies Sony's pomp and grandeur, but in a way that works to benefit their image.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (Jun 3, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Just a confirmation - you say the 360 is easier to code for (which is true), but you agree with the PS3 being the lead platform and games then being ported to the 360.
> 
> I do think it's a bit strange that Kojima/Sony didn't say anything about it during the press conference.



Yep, the Ps3 should be the lead platform.

Yeah, you would have thought that, as there wasn't alot else to shout about in Sony's press conference, and the game had already been announced on Microsofts, they'd have been itching to shout that they had it too.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2009)

Possibly a lot of money left MS hands to stick in a clause somewhere that stopped Sony announcing multi-plat in their conference.

---

ZOMG! Commonmind!! Not seen you for donkeys, man!

He's no Phil Harrison, but I think Tretton is starting to fill the role of... don't know what you'd call it. Spokesman? This E3 saw in him a definite improvement over the last time I saw him on stage, and he doesn't seem as nervous to sprinkle his speaking with a bit of cynical humour.

I saw the MS guy in a couple of vidoes (Mattrick?), and he was... bad. Just bad.

I saw a clip of Peter Moore doing part of the E3 conference, and I found myself missing the days when he was Harrison's opposite number on the 360 side. Good times.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 4, 2009)

So Kojima's next games are

Metal Gear Solid Peace Warrior for the PSP. Set 10 years after MGS3. Written designed, directed and produced by Kojima.

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker Video Game, E3 09: Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Metal Gear Solid : Rising (PS3,360 and PC). Kojima is only the producer and is'nt writing or directing.

Metal Gear Solid: Rising Video Game, E3 09: Debut Teaser HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


Castlevania : Lords of Shadows (PS3 and 360) - A Castlevania reboot that looks very Gods of War, voiced by Patrick Stewart and Robert Carlyle. Originally this game had nothing to do with castlevania and has been retooled as a reboot.

Castlevania: Lords Of Shadow Video Game, E3 09: Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## C Of K (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> Castlevania: Lords Of Shadow Video Game, E3 09: Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com



I just hope they didn't stick this game under the_ Castlevania _title to give Kojima another big name series to work on.

_Castlevania_ is a longstanding title. But this game might sell better just because Kojima has stuck his name on it. He went overboard with silliness in the MGS searies, IMO. The fact that this game has been duck taped and super glued into a _Castlevania_ title is interesting, but it worries me a little.

IGA went to great lengths to apply a workable and interesting story to Castlevania. To reboot the series with a game that was meant to be more of a _Castlevania_ Clone than an actual _Castlevania_ game...

It might have been better just to leave the title _Lords of Shadow_, and make something completely new of it. I am looking forward to it though.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 4, 2009)

No Kojima and Raiden in the PS3 game thats eew.....


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 6, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Possibly a lot of money left MS hands to stick in a clause somewhere that stopped Sony announcing multi-plat in their conference.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Been terribly busy man. Between the kid's surgeries and other real life woes I've had very little time to breathe, let alone mingle with my online pals. Though I missed you all terribly.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2009)

I am very surprised Kojima is focusing on the PSP game and not the console game. 

As for the PS3 being the lead platform, they have the PS3 engine in place (from MGS4), I would be very surprised if they scrapped that since creating an engine isn't cheap and pointless for one game.

---------------------

The worst Microsoft guy is their PR guy, Greenburg. The guy just oozes scum.


----------

